# Christmas Lights 2019...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Well, I reckon since it's December 1st and my wife is glued to Hallmark channel all day it must be time for Christmas lights. I plan to finish our inflatable Christmas village today if I can catch a break from the rain. I figured this would give everyone a place to show off their hard work.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Installed on Friday Nov 29, I bought some thick foam cushions to make it up the steep 10/12 pitch gables. The guy professionally installing lights on the neighbors house recommended the foam pads as kneelers and to keep me from sliding down the roof.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Finally got a picture of christmas taking a dump on the yard. We had 30 mile an hour winds last night so all of the blowups had a Detroit lean going. Winds calmed tonight.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm mowing ryegrass this winter so I dialed mine back a little, but here is the original thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2019)

.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I pretty much copied @Ware's Xmas lights


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Be gentle guys...this is my first year really giving it a try. I have already learned somethings for next year and I have more ideas too. 8ft Snowman, 9ft Santa, couple of Christmas trees, a reindeer, about 25 candy canes and icicle lights.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Be gentle guys...this is my first year really giving it a try. I have already learned somethings for next year and I have more ideas too. 8ft Snowman, 9ft Santa, couple of Christmas trees, a reindeer, about 25 candy canes and icicle lights.


I think it looks great. The most important thing is that you can look at it and be proud. To quote the kids today "You do you". Don't look at your property and say I bet I can make this look like someone else's. Look at it and think what you want it to look like. Then stand in the road with your arm around your thick wife and be proud of it.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > Be gentle guys...this is my first year really giving it a try. I have already learned somethings for next year and I have more ideas too. 8ft Snowman, 9ft Santa, couple of Christmas trees, a reindeer, about 25 candy canes and icicle lights.
> ...


Thank you very much. I am pretty proud of it and that is exactly what I was doing when I took the picture.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't have a camera to take quality night pictures, but here's a few less blurry pics. Two lights on front door porch are on AC power, all the rest are battery powered.



This is later in the night when the full moon came up, too bad the camera lens makes the moon blurry. It gets very dark in the woods without the moonlight. The neighborhood deer haven't commented yet on the light display. :lol:


----------

